# My Friend "Johnny" - Welcome Home!



## Yondanchris (Jan 10, 2012)

I just heard the news today from my friend Ken Kellogg that our friend "Johnny" passed away this Saturday.  He was an American Kenpo "wood worker" in that no one really knew who he was but felt the effect of his influence.  I was fortunate to train with him a few times at my instructors home studio. He was a great help at the 1st annual  Kenpo Ohana where he did everything from sweeping the floors, taking out the trash, greeting people, and giving directions!  I know he has had a "big" influence on the American Kenpo community here in southern California!  As Ken has said he was a Christian man struggling as we all do to stay on the narrow road!  I look forward to seeing you again Johnny! For now, I say goodbye.   


 

Johnny is the first on the left.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 10, 2012)

.


----------

